# New Website: What I like and what I hate ......



## cayman01 (Jun 1, 2017)

I am sure we can all agree that the new website launch has been less than optimal. Much less. But there comes a time we have to face the fact that this is what we are going to have to deal with moving forward. My idea here is to create a space for Wyndham to read (we know they do, hi Stephanie) and see what they have done right and wrong. Constructive criticism and pats on the back where deserved. Make suggestions for improvement. Put your thoughts down here and hold no punches.

For me, I like parts of the new search feature and hate others. I love that I can click a state, region or area, put in a date and get all availability in that area with one click. Now if I could just toggle thru dates it would be perfect. Just add an arrow in each direction to move forward or back thru the calendar days.

I HATE that, when searching, I have to re-enter the location on every search. That needs to be addressed. And even worse is searching by room at individual resorts. Ughhhh.

Reservation transactions. This is crap that we have to pay for them after so many. Plans change . This hurts the small owner. Change it and I will meet you half way. Online is FREE to everybody. You call in to a VC you pay the $19. Those people do not work for free.

When you log in there should be a little box just below "BOOK" that shows your points available for the current year. We shouldn't have to go searching on another page for that.

Throw a bone to VIP owners. Their ownership has been devalued by all the changes over the past ten years. Instead of open booking at 10 months let them get a week head start. They get to book anywhere at 10 months and a week. And do it for ALL VIP owners.

Okay, that is a start. Let her rip people!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 1, 2017)

The loss of our ability to see dates around our preferred travel date is crippling MHO. I.e. 1-4 days before or after our check-in.


----------



## John_and_Val (Jun 1, 2017)

*"First available"* was key to my travel arrangements.
    2. As a Platinum owner *All Wyndham Purchased*.... You should at least make a tab to see all available inventory within my 60 day window for discount and upgrades. I mean it is a benefit of ours.....isn't it?  Or are you going to take that away also?

    3. On the first page when we log in should be a summary of all points, GC's left, etc. This information is vital to people's way of making reservations.

    4. Search Features as stated.....NEED TO BE ENHANCED!!!!!! Anything is better than what is there, now!!!

to be continued.....


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 1, 2017)

Forgot to post about something I like. I like that the developers took the time to organize the regions with historical accuracy and recognition of the Mason-Dixon Line, placing Maryland in the South rather than the Northeast. 

In the past it was so disappointing to see National Harbor (MD) in the NE, and Virginia in the South.

Not so sure about the placement of Hawaii in the West however.


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 1, 2017)

WYNDHAM if you are reading this, PLEASE give us the old calendar with all it's bells and whistles back!  I love to be able to see all those green dates lite up where I can see what is available at a glance.  I also like that it was small and all fit on my screen.


----------



## asreiter (Jun 1, 2017)

I do like that there's a resort map on each


----------



## littlestar (Jun 1, 2017)

I like that I was able to rent the extra points I needed online at $8.00 a point to deposit in RCI without calling a rep.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 1, 2017)

I like that I can search by city and see rt's.

It's nice that there is an extra 3 months to pool points, but I would rather be able to use the points over at least 2 years.

In my past life I was an IT guy with menu driven, green screen, text only terminals.
I just want the info, not a bunch of large font text boxes that take up too much room.
A few enhancements to the prior system would have been fine.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 1, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I am sure we can all agree that the new website launch has been less than optimal. Much less. But there comes a time we have to face the fact that this is what we are going to have to deal with moving forward. My idea here is to create a space for Wyndham to read (we know they do, hi Stephanie) and see what they have done right and wrong. Constructive criticism and pats on the back where deserved. Make suggestions for improvement. Put your thoughts down here and hold no punches.
> 
> For me, I like parts of the new search feature and hate others. I love that I can click a state, region or area, put in a date and get all availability in that area with one click. Now if I could just toggle thru dates it would be perfect. Just add an arrow in each direction to move forward or back thru the calendar days.
> 
> ...


Some good ideas. And hopefully Wyndham will listen and make the searches easier and more user friendly.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> I like that I can search by city and see rt's.
> 
> It's nice that there is an extra 3 months to pool points, but I would rather be able to use the points over at least 2 years.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 1, 2017)

littlestar said:


> I like that I was able to rent the extra points I needed online at $8.00 a point to deposit in RCI without calling a rep.


Seconded.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 1, 2017)

Likes
ARP online
Points deposit. As long as deposit points get used first. Being Platinum I actually prefer the points deposit better than the old credit pool.
Point History
Each owner having their own log in. Nice personal touch welcoming each individual after login
Less restriction on check in - check out days. Eliminating split reservations.
14 day reservations. I use ARP often. Now have same room 14 days without worrying about another owner beating me to it the second week

Dislikes
Points status. Put it all on 1 page like old site
Search availability. Bring back the old system. Just update a few things others already mentioned. Can't change search without losing everything
Reiterate on the pictures and size of the stuff. Whatever that's called. You guys use to fancy of words for me
Wyndham incompetence in rolling out a nightmare of a website then leaving a disfuctional website up
What qualifies for an upgrade has to be changed

A good business person has to know and recognize their limits and have to be able to recognize a mistake. It's OK to admit a mistake and go back to the drawing board. WYN put the blinders on and refused to open their eyes and realize the new site is a mess. Resulting in this getting out of control. Sports have timeouts for a reason.
 WYN biggest mistake was bringing the site live when they knew it wasn't all migrated over. That was inexcusable to say the least.

Cayman1 I agree about RTs online but that devalues VIP even more.
              Give VIP that extra week jump on the 10 month mark you mentioned
              We have a deal!!


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 2, 2017)

Likes - 
1) If you have specific dates, you can quickly find availability across multiple resorts within a city or region. On the prior website, you could only see that a resort had some availability, but to get the specifics you'd have to click on the resort. Then you'd have to perform the search over to check the other resorts. This is a nice improvement.
2) Being able to opt-in for an upgrade is a nice feature, rather than having to constantly keep checking. 
3) Being able to access multiple accounts from the same login is a blessing (and a curse). It makes it easier to check reservations across different accounts, but to make a reservation in an account other than the "default" requires remembering to select a different member number from the drop down each time.
4) Being able to change owners on a reservation online is nice. Other transactions such as ARP being online is a benefit, and 24 hour availability (when we eventually have it) should be a benefit as well.

Dislikes - 
1) Biggest one is the inability to search effectively for flexible timeframes.
2) "Wish list" - seems like an idea that didn't get fully implemented. Was this supposed to be a "waitlist" for reservations and it didn't make prime time? Would be very nice to have that feature! If the system can match upgrades, why can't it match requested reservations too? This would be a much bigger benefit for a larger cross-section of owners that don't have an upgrade option anyway. Maybe that is a future planned item.
3) Bugs... well of course we want them gone. Eventually I expect things to work "correctly" but in the interim not knowing or being able to rely on the information in the system or our accounts is a huge issue.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the new 2 free Guest Certificates.  Once in the last seven years I had to pay $99 for a Guest Certificate.  Maybe the new Guidelines will save me $99 sometime in the next seven years.  Another positive is online ARP.  I can now book this online at 10 p.m. instead of calling in at 6 a.m. (I am a morning person, so no real difference there.) 

Other than that, all the changes have no effect on how I use my Club Wyndham ownership.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 2, 2017)

24/7 would be nice, but they have yet to deliver that.  I was in the middle of doing something last night and with NO warning it went down.  Now 7.5 hrs later it is still down.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 2, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> 24/7 would be nice, but they have yet to deliver that.  I was in the middle of doing something last night and with NO warning it went down.  Now 7.5 hrs later it is still down.


I'm logged in.  Haven't booked anything, but can search, view reservations and points.


----------



## ilya (Jun 2, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm logged in.  Haven't booked anything, but can search, view reservations and points.




Still haven't been able to login.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 2, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm logged in.  Haven't booked anything, but can search, view reservations and points.


Does your point history show transactions when we were all locked out ?
Mine shows about 10 on May 21st when we were all locked out. Points were added and subtracted. None of it makes sense


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 2, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Does your point history show transactions when we were all locked out ?
> Mine shows about 10 on May 21st when we were all locked out. Points were added and subtracted. None of it makes sense



Yes, I have points history during the lockout time.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 2, 2017)

ilya said:


> Still haven't been able to login.


I would go straight to the top. Call the corporate offices. Ttry the CEO and then on down the line. Be polite but do NOT take no for an answer. It works. Make sure it's the timeshare division.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 2, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Does your point history show transactions when we were all locked out ?
> Mine shows about 10 on May 21st when we were all locked out. Points were added and subtracted. None of it makes sense


It actually does make sense. 

The add/subtract transactions are simply accounting issues. For instance, if you had one or more credit pools, the old system only showed the final year in which they were good (i.e., 1/1/19-3/29/19), even though you had use of them for the entire time until then. To reflect the actual period of availability, you will see a subtraction for those points with a corresponding addition to a bin labeled something like 5/20/17-3/29/19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 2, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> It actually does make sense.
> 
> The add/subtract transactions are simply accounting issues. For instance, if you had one or more credit pools, the old system only showed the final year in which they were good (i.e., 1/1/19-3/29/19), even though you had use of them for the entire time until then. To reflect the actual period of availability, you will see a subtraction for those points with a corresponding addition to a bin labeled something like 5/20/17-3/29/19.
> 
> ...


I


uscav8r said:


> It actually does make sense.
> 
> The add/subtract transactions are simply accounting issues. For instance, if you had one or more credit pools, the old system only showed the final year in which they were good (i.e., 1/1/19-3/29/19), even though you had use of them for the entire time until then. To reflect the actual period of availability, you will see a subtraction for those points with a corresponding addition to a bin labeled something like 5/20/17-3/29/19.
> 
> ...


It probably does, a Saturday chore, for sure....
Points history has over 10 transactions on the 20th and 40-50 trans on the 21st.  The 20th looks like a use year realignment. It is just amazing that data was fixed during the conversion as opposed to prior.  But this is WYN we're talking about.   Many of the buckets of points in the drop down have 0, one is negative.   Putting on my patience cap and going to my real job (we have a release coming up and I've got testing to do ).

View attachment 4044


----------



## ilya (Jun 2, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I would go straight to the top. Call the corporate offices. Ttry the CEO and then on down the line. Be polite but do NOT take no for an answer. It works. Make sure it's the timeshare division.




Finally, my husband  called and now we are in. Nothing there for me to book..


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 2, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> 24/7 would be nice, but they have yet to deliver that.  I was in the middle of doing something last night and with NO warning it went down.  Now 7.5 hrs later it is still down.



I still can't get in and get search to work properly.  Not sure what is the issue.


----------



## GT1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I honestly can't say that there's anything I like about this new website outside of the "idea" of an upgraded look and pretty pictures. Maybe could rate better if it worked.

There is SUCH a lot of wasted space - constant scrolling around is just a time waster and I can't see all my info together.
I have tried a variety of ways of looking at availability, results have been poor so I can't rate the search feature. I've gotten the "oops!" page often.
We must be crashing the system so it's capacity is also in question since I have the "spinning wheel" in loading my latest page request.
I do not like having to input unit type in order to see availability. I want to go in a certain timeframe with the flexibility of units and dates together.

... just too difficult to test features when it's such a mess.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Jun 2, 2017)

GT1 said:


> There is SUCH a lot of wasted space - constant scrolling around is just a time waster and I can't see all my info together.



It feels like they built this site with mobile devices in mind. It looks good on my iPhone - the sizing, scrolling and booking functionality fit perfectly. They need to scale it down on PC screens.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Some young college grads must have developed this. Hate the stuff sliding around like the newer websites, covering things and the nerds that designed it work in a dark room and have no idea of practicality or how the people who it is made for use it. Absolute IT mess. Way too many clicks and going back and forth to get info. Why not design the "wishlist" as a group of personal resorts that can be searched all at once. Obviously no one outside of the IT guys at Wyndham did a run through with this site. If it had been beta tested by some of the members of TUB prior to roll out, they would have had a chance to iron out the bugs. Now? Yikes. And if you get to the results of a search and change one tiny thing, BAM, the Wyndham witches slam you and you have to start all over. Sad


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 2, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> It feels like they built this site with mobile devices in mind. It looks good on my iPhone - the sizing, scrolling and booking functionality fit perfectly. They need to scale it down on PC screens.


I am happy to learn that at least it looks good on your mobile device. Not so much on mine, unfortunately. Maybe they tried to do too many things and did nothing well. With the technology available today, the site should have amazing abilities to search and anything the members need. Oh well, I am a new member with deepening buyer's remorse and wondering if i should have purchased. Blessings,
Greg


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 2, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> It feels like they built this site with mobile devices in mind. It looks good on my iPhone - the sizing, scrolling and booking functionality fit perfectly. They need to scale it down on PC screens.


It doesn't on mine..and on my Ipad it is worse.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Really? Looks good on mine on the iPhone 6s. What version do you have?


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 2, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> I am happy to learn that at least it looks good on your mobile device. Not so much on mine, unfortunately. Maybe they tried to do too many things and did nothing well. With the technology available today, the site should have amazing abilities to search and anything the members need. Oh well, I am a new member with deepening buyer's remorse and wondering if i should have purchased. Blessings,
> Greg



This too shall pass. Right now I think you are seeing the absolute worst of a company. But at some point things WILL get straightened out. And after a couple vacations at Wyndham resorts it will hopefully just seem like a bad dream. The resorts are very nice and will go a long way to curing what ails ya. Just stay away from the parking pass people


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 3, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> This too shall pass. Right now I think you are seeing the absolute worst of a company. But at some point things WILL get straightened out. And after a couple vacations at Wyndham resorts it will hopefully just seem like a bad dream. The resorts are very nice and will go a long way to curing what ails ya. Just stay away from the parking pass people


Yeah, you are probably right. I did own Worldmark when i lived in California and really did like their resorts. Ex has it now. I liked their system much better as a small time owner and also the ability to book 2 nights. But out here in East TN, it is better to have Wyndham it seems. Thanks for the pep talk and i will definitely steer clear of the parking pass folks!


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 3, 2017)

cyseitz said:


> It doesn't on mine..and on my Ipad it is worse.



I this this is maybe a matter of perspective. For the first week or so of the rollout we were on vacation and I only had my phone, and I got used to checking the new site on there. I think on a phone we are (1) accustomed to not seeing as much info on a smaller screen and (2) consequently expect to scroll a lot, and scrolling is easier/more natural on a phone. So for me, the site makes much more sense on a phone. When we got home and I checked out the site on my small laptop, the full design was very annoying. I'll have to check it out on our larger monitor at some point, but I constantly have to scroll past pretty pictures to get to anything of value on my laptop. The worst is when I can see what I want as the page is loading, but then it pops the big picture in at the top and I have to scroll down to get to the content.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 3, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> I this this is maybe a matter of perspective. For the first week or so of the rollout we were on vacation and I only had my phone, and I got used to checking the new site on there. I think on a phone we are (1) accustomed to not seeing as much info on a smaller screen and (2) consequently expect to scroll a lot, and scrolling is easier/more natural on a phone. So for me, the site makes much more sense on a phone. When we got home and I checked out the site on my small laptop, the full design was very annoying. I'll have to check it out on our larger monitor at some point, but I constantly have to scroll past pretty pictures to get to anything of value on my laptop. The worst is when I can see what I want as the page is loading, but then it pops the big picture in at the top and I have to scroll down to get to the content.


Content for mobile devices is very different from content for non-mobile browsers.  Usually, when a site is designed, it is designed first for the desktop and mobile content is minimized so it will load quickly on the smaller device. 

From the way this rollout seemed to happen, it appears WYN reversed that approach and did the mobile content first and will "fix" the other at some later date.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 3, 2017)

Absolutely hate the reservations listing being backwards. Your next vacation should be first. Most of us forgot to mention that. They can leave the option to flip but start it correctly


----------



## whitewater (Jun 3, 2017)

Much of what I like has already been listed.  For me its the APR 13 months without having to wait on hold for 60 minutes (always seemed to take that long) when I was trying to book.  Couple of clicks and I'm done.  Just some getting used to the new layout.

What needs improvement:

*Financial Accounting:*  Still is static and only VC/financial services can see what was paid when.  I would be great to see a transaction log like with your credit card, bank, stock account, kids school accounts, etc....  statements/MF section only shows what you will owe not what was actually due to be paid.
Each month show respective charges for MFs, guest certificates, RCI booking, credit pools, etc....
Then see respective payments so one could go back and see all financial transactions.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> For me its the APR 13 months without having to wait on hold for 60 minutes (always seemed to take that long) when I was trying to book.  Couple of clicks and I'm done.



Did you actually book an arp reservation at 13 months online?

I tried, but after I select the checkin date, it won't allow me to pick the checkout date because it's not available in the calendar.


----------



## whitewater (Jun 3, 2017)

I


Roger830 said:


> Did you actually book an arp reservation at 13 months online?
> 
> I tried, but after I select the checkin date, it won't allow me to pick the checkout date because it's not available in the calendar.


I've not tried - just assumed it would work....  If this is the case put it in the don't like category.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I
> 
> I've not tried - just assumed it would work....  If this is the case put it in the don't like category.



I just tried it out and.............................. it doesn't work. I can book Presidential reserve only up to 14 months, but no standard rooms. Don't like category it is.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 3, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> Did you actually book an arp reservation at 13 months online?
> 
> I tried, but after I select the checkin date, it won't allow me to pick the checkout date because it's not available in the calendar.


I did. For July 4th 2018 week. Did it on Thursday


----------



## EAM (Jun 3, 2017)

What I like - longer time for VIP levels to deposit points for future use
What I don't like - Points deposit online is not working for me even though I am in the deposit window

What I like - can see exact location of resort on a map
What I don't like - hard to view a map of all locations, or even all location in the USA.

What I don't like - hard to find the points charts for resorts - in fact I haven't found them yet.
What I like - ability to opt for an automatic upgrade


----------



## 55plus (Jun 3, 2017)

Did Wyndham in-house IT department design and develop the website or did they have some employees' kids do it for them? They should have contracted it out to professional website developers. There would be a cost associated doing it this way, but it would be worth it. Less complaints, less calls to VC and OC, etc., if they did it correctly.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2017)

EAM said:


> What I like - longer time for VIP levels to deposit points for future use
> What I don't like - Points deposit online is not working for me even though I am in the deposit window
> 
> What I like - can see exact location of resort on a map
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2017)

The points chart is on the resorts page
Scroll down to the unit info section

The link is at the end of the introductory paragraph


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Ron,
I can find the points charts for each resort in the member directory, but for the life of me cannot find it on the website. I click on the resort tab and then the unit tab and no links for points anywhere. What am i missing?
Thanks


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> Hi Ron,
> I can find the points charts for each resort in the member directory, but for the life of me cannot find it on the website. I click on the resort tab and then the unit tab and no links for points anywhere. What am i missing?
> Thanks



When you open the page for a resort and scroll down you should be seeing:

Resort Information
Take a look below at what's on site. Resort Map

Unit Information
Select your perfect space. Vacations aren't one size fits all — find your right fit with these options. View Points Chart


----------



## iaminak (Jun 3, 2017)

Look for this sentence right under the "Unit Information" heading and click on the blue type (view points chart). 

Select your perfect space. Vacations aren't one size fits all — find your right fit with these options. View Points Chart (PDF)


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 3, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> When you open the page for a resort and scroll down you should be seeing:
> 
> Resort Information
> Take a look below at what's on site. Resort Map
> ...


Ah, so this is under the individual resorts as you view them. OK, will try that. I was thinking there was a master list. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 3, 2017)

Found it Jan!
Thanks


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 3, 2017)

Likes-
Point history

Quick type in the resort name for bookings 

Reservations/guest confirmations sent to resort in real time

Dislikes-
Auto upgrade (have a feeling it is going to make vacations more expensive for me)

the new search calendar (loved the old)

The confirmation list - why is it backwards?! Too many words-I liked the old list better.

It's too much fluff. Too many pictures, words, etx to try to accomplish anything.

No credit pool option. 

No booking one night stays until the 15 day mark


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Likes:
1. The actual booking process was not bad once you navigated the crazy puzzle that is supposed to be a search.

Dislikes:
1. Way too much junk on the pages. These are for members, not for new prospects. Save the fluff and advertising for new marks. Give us straight info on the pages. As a young trainee at a jewelry store the manager once told me: "Once sold, quit selling, If you oversell you will buy it back."
2. Most of the search methods are cumbersome and if one little change is made, then bang you have to start all over.
3. The specialty searches are pretty much useless, are really difficult to find anything when combining "experience" categories, are inaccurate and even though the idea is good, simply aren't working.
4. The wish list is also useless. Why not have a search category that will incorporate your own wish list and search those. It would be similar to searching a region like the "south" and should not be difficult to set up. It would be a really nice feature.
5. When searching a region for specified dates only, often the little circle goes round and round and ends up with a blank page? What gives? And heaven forbid if you search and get results but then simply want to change the dates searched, then the "Search" button stays grayed out (inactive) until you click the "all destinations" click region, scroll down again to the region wanted, then select and then go back to your search button which is now happy and blue. Come on! Too many wasted clicks all over the place.
6. Why can't one search all available units at a location at once? Why pick one, go through the tedium of selecting month after month, then going back, selecting another unit and over and over and round and round ... Yikes. Who designed this?
7. Why can't one search a 2 week period or a set number of days to see if something is available around the time desired, say 5 days on each side of the desired dates?
8. Why can't one search for the "next available" date for a location or group of locations? Why can't one make a list say of 10 locations and only search those, similar to the wish list proposal noted above. This one would be done on the fly.
9. Why isn't there a link that can be shared with non-members such as family or potential guests that will give them the full rundown on each resort? One that shows the entire property, pictures of rooms, amenities, the whole ball of wax. Websites online are mostly either 2nd party services trying to sell hotel rooms or if the Wyndham site is used, then usually they have to sign in and little info is available except trying to sell them a timeshare. These are not members and yet should still have the ability to see info about each resort. In fact, i made a reservation for my brother his wife, daughter and six grandkids recently. They are excited and wanted to know all about the resort. I sent some stuff from Wyndham, (limited unfortunately) then went online and it seemed tripadvisor had some good pictures, then i called the resort. They suggested an online website that was pretty good but again a 3rd party website! Even Wyndham resorts use 3rd party info. This should be a no brainer.
10. Why is there an annoying blue strip across the page each time i sign in or go to a new page that tells me to go to some magazine and learn about stuff? Please turn that thing off or give the member the option to deselect it permanently.
11. Why can't i have the option to have my sign in name and password stored so i can sign in more quickly? It isn't like this is high security and if someone doesn't want to do that, then they don't have to select that option. And if i am on the site doing something, then why do i suddenly i get signed out. It isn't my computer, trust me. And then i have to sign in again, and again, over and over. Dang.
Well, i have more, but rather doubt if anyone is listening.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh, one other thing. Why can't a region or name of a state simply be typed into the location window for resorts? Now if i want to list a resort and type it in, then suggestions are immediately shown and the one i want can quickly be selected. Why not have the same for a name of a region or state or area? Instead, one has to select "all destinations" then select state, then select the name of the state. Same with region. It is a simple fix and would be really helpful and quick.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 4, 2017)

Gregmcgolf-love your number 9!!!!


----------



## CO skier (Jun 4, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> 9. Why isn't there a link that can be shared with non-members such as family or potential guests that will give them the full rundown on each resort? One that shows the entire property, pictures of rooms, amenities, the whole ball of wax. Websites online are mostly either 2nd party services trying to sell hotel rooms or if the Wyndham site is used, then usually they have to sign in and little info is available except trying to sell them a timeshare. These are not members and yet should still have the ability to see info about each resort.





wed100105 said:


> Gregmcgolf-love your number 9!!!!



Look up the resort in the online directory and send that link.  It has the unit information and resort features.  Here is Bonnet Creek, as an example

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/92


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Look up the resort in the online directory and send that link.  It has the unit information and resort features.  Here is Bonnet Creek, as an example
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/92


Hi CO skier,
Yes, that is one possibility, and i do appreciate you taking the time and suggesting the workaround. Very kind. I just think Wyndham could do better because this is a bit limited in that it is a pdf and only has a couple of pictures about the resort. It also contains the points data which guests and family don't really need. And it involves going to the directory, hunting down that resort, making a link and so forth. Be much easier to have much more info than that available right on the website as you book. It would be an easy fix and really a good marketing tool as well. Folks like to be able to really see what the resort is like, especially the pictures. Appreciate and respect your input though.


----------



## wanderround (Jun 4, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> 5. When searching a region for specified dates only, often the little circle goes round and round and ends up with a blank page? What gives? And heaven forbid if you search and get results but then simply want to change the dates searched, then the "Search" button stays grayed out (inactive) until you click the "all destinations" click region, scroll down again to the region wanted, then select and then go back to your search button which is now happy and blue. Come on! Too many wasted clicks all over the place.



Try reloading or refreshing your browser to rerun  the modified search instead of starting over.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes, i have done that and occasionally it is successful. Often it isn't though. I am hoping it is just a glitch that will be worked out. Appreciate your input.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I
> 
> I've not tried - just assumed it would work....  If this is the case put it in the don't like category.


I just wanted to say that i love your ending comment "planning 13 months ahead is a vacation in itself." That is classic. I have trouble planning a week in advance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 4, 2017)

*Is unacceptable:*
1. The search function when NO DATES are provided is useless.  They need to revamp it, or at the very least add a summary level like the green boxes above the current detailed level view.  But the 1 Resort/1 Room Type/1 month at a time is NOT very productive to search for opportunity to vacation with NO SET DATES.  Yet this is 90% of my searches.  There are so many thing wrong with the way this detailed search does not work it is why I have it marked unacceptable and NOT a dislike.  You can only look at 1 unit type at a time if a big problem. Changing a unit type brings you back to the current month, not the month you were looking at. No easy way to scroll through the months, you can't jump to the month you want. It is a slow search.

 2.Points STILL returning to the wrong inventory buckets upon cancellation.  They blamed the old system but it is still happening today.  I just had 500K points go back to a use year where all the points had been pooled already.  Why can't the system just remember this information.  Why is this so hard, makes no sense.

3. It has not affected me, but users who still can't log in is a unacceptable issue.  They had a huge problem migrating over all ownership information correctly.  I ended up with a typo in my name, one that was NOT on the old system.  There should have never have data entry as a means of populating existing data.

*Dislikes:*
1. I feel like the website was design by marketing, not by owners who actually want to accomplish things on the website.  Too many big picture, too many clicks to get place, way way to much scrolling, fonts that are either too big or too small and no consistency.

2. Inconsistent behavior on website,  searches that don't search, cancellations that don't cancel, error messages that when you reload the error go away.  Just general behavior inconsistencies.

3. Present member with message once upon login, once they close the blue box, you don't need to present it over and over again.

4. Ghost inventory is still displaying, it has been 11 hours since I started looking and the ghost is still there.

5. Can't cancel some reservation.  I can't online, VC can't on their system.  So you have get them to manually put points back in your account and the reservation is still there anyway, it never gets cancelled.  So you have inventory at a resort that no one can use.

6. Unhappy with automatic upgrade process.  I have yet to receive an automatic upgrade since the system went live, I have received a manual upgrade.  Also uphappy with the upgrade options, 1 BR D to a 1 BR Pres is NOT an upgrade, why not?

7. Don't like the new map feature,  too hard to zoom in and out, and level of detail at highest zoom in is not detailed enough.

8. Unhappy they removed such search options as +/- days and _*especially *_find first availability.  I have resorts where there is very limited availability, this was the only way to find it.  Now it is virtually impossible, unless you have the patience of a saint and no time to do anything else.

9. Unhappy that My reservations page default view is in REVERSE chronologically order.  I can change it when I open it, but another click just to get it in chronologically order, Really is that necessary.

10. Unhappy that when you modify a search you still need to re-enter the location information, because while the box is populated the search does not recognize it.  Changing the dates and then refresh screen is easier, now come on, that should NOT be designed that way.

11. Unhappy that you can only be in 1 booking process at a time.  I have had times where I need to grab two units, now I have to complete the first transaction before I can get to the second one, and by then the unit is gone.

12. You need to cancel out of a booking hold process the "right way" or it hangs you in there, and since you can't conduct more than 1 booking process at a time, you have to wait 15 mins to search again, as clock needs to reset first.  No way to navigate back and cancel booking properly once you have moved away from cancel page.

13. If you cancel out of a reservation that is currently under the hold 15 clock, Your choice is to cancel booking or go back.  If I cancel I would like the system to return you back to the previous results page for the search window you were just in.  For instance I want to see what search upgrade offering are available for a unit type, if I don't like what is offered, I may want to check one of the others, except if you cancel out of booking it goes back to Dashboard instead of search results.  Going back to Search results would make more sense to me.

14. Unhappy the we can no longer book and put do not move on specific unit types, as a VIP owner this was still listed as a benefit. It seems to now be a request only feature.

15. Really a stupid idea to go live with an inventory booking system when you have NOT YET LOADED all the inventory.  The conversion of inventory from the old data base to the new one continued over a two week period.  Stupid.



*Likes:*
1.  Provided the points buckets work correctly, I like that you can get details about your accounting.  But since my inventory is remembering incorrect buckets that is still a problem.  I can at least monitor it from now on, but my current issue is with booking from the old system.

2.  Like that ARP and RARP are now available online.

3. I like that it is open 24/7, that is a huge and long overdue change.


*Comments:*
I am an IT professional that collects user requirements and assists in the testing of systems that once built, functional like they are suppose to.  I do not code anymore, but I have at some point in the past.  The IT folks can only build what they are told the requirements are, so whoever they got the requirements from missed the mark on so many items.  They have the user of the system as the wrong person and the incorrect view on how they use the system, wrong Voice of the user.   I am not complaining because it is is change, I'm complaining on poor functional design and poor thoughts on real usage by both owners and VC staff.  They have the same issues with searching as we do.  In speaking to a VC today, they have the same search functionality.  If they don't complain loud and clear, and Wyndham listen, then there is NO hope for the members having a voice.

If I were managing this project at any of my previous employment locations, I would have been fired for mishandling the development and the roll out so abysmally bad.  And too think the rumor is that this system has been under development for 7 years.  That is just pure failure on a IT effort.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 4, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> Oh, one other thing. Why can't a region or name of a state simply be typed into the location window for resorts? Now if i want to list a resort and type it in, then suggestions are immediately shown and the one i want can quickly be selected. Why not have the same for a name of a region or state or area? Instead, one has to select "all destinations" then select state, then select the name of the state. Same with region. It is a simple fix and would be really helpful and quick.



You CAN do this. Once you start typing in the resort box you get a drop down of suggested resorts. Scroll past the resorts and you will get areas and states etc. For example, type in ORLANDO and first you will see the individual resorts. Scroll past and you will see Orlando Area , click it and you get all the resorts in Orlando with availability.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Way cool, thanks, mucho appreciate the tip. Would like them to add the wish list to this as well.
Well, I tried this and there was some value but overall it didn't work very well for me and caused as many clicks as the other way. Just wish in the resort name location tab, they would include the region names "South, West, Caribbean" etc., so it can be searched quickly, as well as all the states names so i can simply type in the name of the state. They really can't put too much data there. Use as many as they can think of, "midwest, gulf coast, panhandle, east coast, west coast, southeast, your personal wish list and a host of others so that when searching those keywords they would pop up and be available as suggestions to click on. It would be simple to do.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 4, 2017)

I can't figure out the easiest way to access my RCI account through new website. I Futz around, finally find it. But today I clicked everywhere with no luck.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 4, 2017)

The new and unimproved Wyndham website is so encumbering I find very little good about it. I hate the entire thing. And to think, we paid for it. Wyndham is using it to hurt the owners by its design and to benefit from its inability to be user friendly.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 4, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> I can't figure out the easiest way to access my RCI account through new website. I Futz around, finally find it. But today I clicked everywhere with no luck.



Go to "My Ownership"
Then click the "exchange " tab and you will find it there.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 4, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> The new and unimproved Wyndham website is so encumbering I find very little good about it. I hate the entire thing. And to think, we paid for it. Wyndham is using it to hurt the owners by its design and to benefit from its inability to be user friendly.



To be certain the rollout has been pretty dismal, but someone (happyhopian?) was talking to OC and it seems this is just the beginning. More,and better, features are in the pipeline once they get the data snafus straightened out and everybody can access their account. The one big thing we all have complained about, the search feature, will be updated with several of the features we miss the most (including a version of +/- days). 

Hopefully this is true and the OC didn't lie to happy. There may be a light at the end of the tunnel. Of course it could be a train.......


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 4, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> If I were managing this project at any of my previous employment locations, I would have been fired for mishandling the development and the roll out so abysmally bad.  And too think the rumor is that this system has been under development for 7 years.  That is just pure failure on a IT effort.


*Amen Sister!  *Thanks for the great summary of issues, etc. I hope WYN is listening!!!!

A few comments I would add... 
* To your point about searching without dates.  It is so bad, it's comical. To get to August, it resets to current month (and searches to populate the current month calendar), then you have to wait while the next month availability (that you don't care about) populates, etc, till you get to August.  In an already non-performant system, it's just crazy to know these non-sensical, unnecessary queries are being run (in order to check if there is availability in August?). 
* I'm really tired of 4 or 5 options per room type (1 BR Deluxe, 1 BR Deluxe-Mobility, 1  BR Deluxe-Hearing Impaired, 1 BR Deluxe Mobility, Hearing Impaired, etc, *Alright already*)! That information likely doesn't pass to the resorts anyways (it didn't before), and if we really need a handicap type room we need to call the resort. Those are the type of things that need to be in comments, not quadrupling the number of room types to search for. 
* Seriously, not even a back button!
* I work in IT - one consideration we always have when we make changes is if we will effect calls to Customer Service.  Anytime we implement a change - there is always a desire (often goal) to decrease calls. If we increase call volume or time, we better have a damned good reason.  If we introduce a bug that increases calls to Customer Service, we are answering to someone. 
* I realize this is going on weeks now, but WYN really should be looking at getting back to something that works rather than forging ahead with this mess.  It is costing owners money, time, and inconvenience. How many rooms are going empty due to this fiasco?  Who does that hurt?  Not WYN - maintenance gets paid whether rooms are filled or not. I would think vacant rooms only benefit WYN - unused points and no housekeeping costs. 
* I've avoided the system quite a bit, it just makes me sick to use it. I was hoping to see things get better. I'm feeling like we're just seeing people get used to it. Kudos to those who have the patience to search and have been able to find decent reservations. If the system would work, I could live with the policy changes, I think. But these days I feel we're standing in quicksand and I'm not sure how long we can last.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 4, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> To be certain the rollout has been pretty dismal, but someone (happyhopian?) was talking to OC and it seems this is just the beginning. More,and better, features are in the pipeline once they get the data snafus straightened out and everybody can access their account. The one big thing we all have complained about, the search feature, will be updated with several of the features we miss the most (including a version of +/- days).
> 
> Hopefully this is true and the OC didn't lie to happy. There may be a light at the end of the tunnel. Of course it could be a train.......


What happened to developing the system BEFORE it's released. It's unacceptable to deploy with the intent of continuing to release basic, working, functionality.  This isn't a video game.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 5, 2017)

It seems obvious that this system was not designed for the active user and it does a poor job of helping the occasional user.
I'm glad that I still have my 4-5 year old manual to assist me in researching resorts. 

I can live with it because I won't have to make a lot of reservations, one arp fixed week, and enough points for about two additional weeks.

If I had to be on there every day looking for rentals, I'd be looking for another way to earn income.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> What happened to developing the system BEFORE it's released. It's unacceptable to deploy with the intent of continuing to release basic, working, functionality.  This isn't a video game.


If their plan was to open it up and see how it goes (a very poor plan I agree) then they Should have beta tested it on Shell owners. Much smaller system. Easier to work out the kinks.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 5, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:
			
		

> *I'm feeling like we're just seeing people get used to it.*. Kudos to those who have the patience to search and have been able to find decent reservations. If the system would work, I could live with the policy changes, I think. But these days I feel we're standing in quicksand and I'm not sure how long we can last.


Quicksand _* by design....  maybe?*_


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 5, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Go to "My Ownership"
> Then click the "exchange " tab and you will find it there.


Thank you.
Here was my problem:
How to find my ownership -- have to click on 3 lines at top left of page. (Is there a name for those lines?)
Then...
Have to click on plus sign to see "exchange" --
I've got it!


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 5, 2017)

Just wish in the resort name location tab, they would include the region names "South, West, Caribbean" etc., so it can be searched quickly, as well as all the states names so i can simply type in the name of the state. They really can't put too much data there. Use as many as they can think of, "midwest, gulf coast, panhandle, east coast, west coast, southeast, your personal wish list and a host of others so that when searching those keywords they would pop up and be available as suggestions to click on. It would be simple to do.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> It seems obvious that this system was not designed for the active user and it does a poor job of helping the occasional user.
> I'm glad that I still have my 4-5 year old manual to assist me in researching resorts.
> 
> I can live with it because I won't have to make a lot of reservations, one arp fixed week, and enough points for about two additional weeks.
> ...



Roger,
These are all very valid points. But Wyndham has built a LARGE OWNER base of who own lots of points in their member account(s) .... lots being by the millions of points. Not a LARGE BASE with casual or lite internet usage ... a smart owner base who with experience plans there trips in advance.

NOW, if they did a user profile 15-20 years ago ... most of those owners would have been people who used the call center phone lines. But the internet age did come in the REAL WORLD, but Wyndham's computer gurus are from the 1995 time zone ... and they were not in the smart class even back then.

And I have several copies of those manuals ... I most likely can print out the points tables for the newer resorts and tape them into the old books.

This new system seems to be generating one thought for me "What idiot at Wyndham thinks this is an improvement?" And then, "Bet they (the idiots) get a BIG BONUS while 1/2 of the call center staff goes out for work related stress illnesses".


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="vacationhopeful, post: 2013168, "What idiot at Wyndham thinks this is an improvement?" And then, "Bet they (the idiots) get a BIG BONUS while 1/2 of the call center staff goes out for work related stress illnesses".[/QUOTE]

When I was running a small IT department for a 120 employee manufacturing company, management didn't really know what they were getting when we brought in a new computer hardware and software system.

I suspect the same is true with Wyndham. They were sold a concept and were mainly interested in how it would improve operations and save money. They are mainly interested in growing sales and their bonus.

I would think that one of the objectives was to reduce staff. Look at what happened at Sea Gardens. A lot of good people gone.


----------



## John_and_Val (Jun 5, 2017)

"I suspect the same is true with Wyndham. They were sold a concept and were mainly interested in how it would improve operations and save money. They are mainly interested in growing sales and their bonus."

Yup......some POS Salesperson came in, promised them the world, and then said "sorry, that part was not in writing"......      JUST LIKE WYNDHAM DID TO US!!!!!!!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 5, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> (Is there a name for those lines?)


It's called a "hamburger menu."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburger_button


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 5, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> Just wish in the resort name location tab, they would include the region names "South, West, Caribbean" etc., so it can be searched quickly, as well as all the states names so i can simply type in the name of the state. They really can't put too much data there. Use as many as they can think of, "midwest, gulf coast, panhandle, east coast, west coast, southeast, your personal wish list and a host of others so that when searching those keywords they would pop up and be available as suggestions to click on. It would be simple to do.



Click "view all destinations"
Click "Regions" at top of page
Click on the state, region or area of your choice.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 6, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Click "view all destinations"
> Click "Regions" at top of page
> Click on the state, region or area of your choice.


I appreciate the suggestion and I have done that frequently but it is cumbersome and involves about 4 more clicks, a lot more time, scrolling and going to a different page and often having to redo the search parameters. Why not just make all those keywords available in the initial location box via suggestions? Quick and easy.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2017)

Again proof of stupid coding, and little or no testing....

Here is my transactions record.  Do you think there could be any mistaking what resort the transaction is for?  For the life of me I have no idea why the resort name NEEDS TO APPEAR 7 times on the transaction list.  What is up with that, takes up too much space and is unnecessary.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2017)

Is anyone having problems picking dates on the calendar, suddenly mine starts the search with only a single date selected an then it craps out.  Tried both the search box in the upper right and the orange BOOK box.  Does it in both places?


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is anyone having problems picking dates on the calendar, suddenly mine starts the search with only a single date selected an then it craps out.  Tried both the search box in the upper right and the orange BOOK box.  Does it in both places?



I quit looking last night it was so bad. Was working on iPad.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 7, 2017)

I had to laugh when I just visited this other site - I wonder if they used the same designer as Wyndham did? 





This is on my laptop. The worst part is that the top 40% of the page down through the black menu bar is a fixed header, so even once I scroll down to the actual maps, they fill at best the bottom half of the page. Because everyone wants less space in which to view a map.

Just to reassure everyone that Wyndham isn't the only company practicing crappy web design, lol!


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 7, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> I had to laugh when I just visited this other site - I wonder if they used the same designer as Wyndham did?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!  Funny and ridiculous but NOT reassuring.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 7, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Again proof of stupid coding, and little or no testing....
> 
> Here is my transactions record.  Do you think there could be any mistaking what resort the transaction is for?  For the life of me I have no idea why the resort name NEEDS TO APPEAR 7 times on the transaction list.  What is up with that, takes up too much space and is unnecessary.
> 
> View attachment 4100


Love when you post this stuff. Captures the idiocy and saves it to the TUG archives. SMH.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is anyone having problems picking dates on the calendar, suddenly mine starts the search with only a single date selected an then it craps out.  Tried both the search box in the upper right and the orange BOOK box.  Does it in both places?



This is still ongoing.  How do you conduct a darn search if it won't let you enter both dates.  For the life of me I can't get both dates to select.  Strange thing is this was working a few days ago just fine.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> This is still ongoing.  How do you conduct a darn search if it won't let you enter both dates.  For the life of me I can't get both dates to select.  Strange thing is this was working a few days ago just fine.



Glad I am not the only one who has this problem. How about you pick the date and it posts a date two weeks in advance in the box? Drives me up the wall.....


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 7, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Glad I am not the only one who has this problem. How about you pick the date and it posts a date two weeks in advance in the box? Drives me up the wall.....


I have not had a problem.  Maybe it's the browser.  I am using chrome.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have not had a problem.  Maybe it's the browser.  I am using chrome.



I'm using Chrome too.  It is actually what IT Wyn suggested, as that is what is was tested using.  (Apparently, cough cough)


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 9, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I'm using Chrome too.  It is actually what IT Wyn suggested, as that is what is was tested using.  (Apparently, cough cough)


I haven't had any problems whatsoever ... I am using drugs!! Doctor "IT" please help ...


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 9, 2017)

gregmcgolf said:


> Hi CO skier,
> Yes, that is one possibility, and i do appreciate you taking the time and suggesting the workaround. Very kind. I just think Wyndham could do better because this is a bit limited in that it is a pdf and only has a couple of pictures about the resort. It also contains the points data which guests and family don't really need. And it involves going to the directory, hunting down that resort, making a link and so forth. Be much easier to have much more info than that available right on the website as you book. It would be an easy fix and really a good marketing tool as well. Folks like to be able to really see what the resort is like, especially the pictures. Appreciate and respect your input though.



Use this link instead. Non-owners can use it and drill down to the resort they want, without you having to copy a page from the pdf.

https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts.page


----------



## 55plus (Jun 9, 2017)

The only thing I like about it is being able to book a 14 night reservation. That's all, nothing else. Overall the website is a piece of crap by design to benefit Wyndham and ExtraHolidays.com. In my opinion, the owners are being harmed by the new website.


----------



## gregmcgolf (Jun 9, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Use this link instead. Non-owners can use it and drill down to the resort they want, without you having to copy a page from the pdf.
> 
> https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts.page


Sweet, thanks!


----------

